# Paulownia Log



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

I have someone in my area with a 8' x 36" Paulownia log. Any idea what this is worth?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

wonder how he got it from Asia?


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

They are grown in the south east in the US. Becoming very popular.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I just did a search on this species and its quite interesting to read. They say its the fastest growing tree, growing at a rate of like 10 to 12 feet in the first year. Here's some info on it that you may like. It also says it doesn't crack or warp. Plus has some price value. 

http://www.paulowniatrees.com/index.html


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Careful pricing/buying these trees without good info!!!!!!
There are I think 7-9 species of this tree in US.....Value is adjusted according to growth rings per inch (at least several years ago). Dom give you a good research link there. I have a Tennessee contact www.paulowniaseed.com that is associated with Dom's link. I sawed mine (couple logs) prior to getting info just to see how it saws (lost money if was resaling due to cut sizes). A tree /log that size needs good info prior to buying log or sawing lumber. wrong growth pattern or sawing can be differ in making or losing large $$$$ :blink: :huh:.

Pics help also:thumbsup:.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

TT is so right = the number of growth rings per inch is a very useful indicator of wood working quality.
I have been carving western red cedar for years. Knot-free, straight-grained with nice color. However, the break-point for carving quality is about 20 rings/inch. Anything higher than that and I'm interested right now. 

Anything less (6-8 rings/inch, say) is fast growing, shorter wood cells and punky to carve = it crushes when you least expect it. I have seen some magnificent-looking WRC in big pieces. Out comes my little ruler and I count.
Still hard for me to walk away from it but it is pure carp.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

UPDATE: RINGS aren't as important in the USA as Japan....we use it for different things. Here's the link again: www.paulowniaseed.com . They've got a conference coming up in May which could be very informative.

Hope this helps.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

For carving, I count rings. Big rings mean short cells and I (hate to) walk away.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Interesting read guys, thx.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies and great info. I think after doing more research along with your info, I think I am best not trying to buy logs...ha. I'll stick to the rough cut boards.


----------

